# Peep giving Problems????



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

My whole family went over to the No Peep, what a cool alignment device. Improves form,Magnifies Bow Torque etc,etc. Anybody had the same results??? It is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Someone please tell me this isint more spam, please.


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

To: Militant_Tiger:
I am new to this site and would like to get involved in discussions.I am eager to learn and be a better Bowhunter and I do not intend to flood this site with SPAM, I would only like to hear what other archers have to say about different products that are available. If there is a problem with asking questions, please let me know and I will not post another comment on this site. :eyeroll:


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

CMRK. 
Don't worry about MT. Everybody gets uptight on the sight when they see signs of spam, but while reading your post I didn;t happen to come across any spam, maybe I missed something. About your comment, I put the no-peep on my Hoyt, and it has really improved my shooting performance. I wouldn't go back to anything else. 
By the way, welcome to the site.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Militant Tiger, if you have nothing to say that pertains to what the guy submitted, then just don't comment at all!


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanx bretts, Must say that I posted the same question on other forums and really got some good replies as well as some beificial input. I was glad to be able to provide some archers with some help as well. Fortunately it does not seem as if I wasted my money on the No Peep as most of the replies on the other forums were very positive. I will probably not return here. I will stick to where I am welcome. Cheers all!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, MT that must be a new record for you. One post and another prospective supporting member is driven away by a freeloader. How many is that for you now?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

CMRK said:


> I will probably not return here. I will stick to where I am welcome. Cheers all!!


I wouldn't let one post ride you out. This is a great forum and full of sportsmen who like to share their tricks of whatever the trade. I think you are very welcome here.
:beer:


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

i had a lot of trouble with my peep, but i was always told that was the
way to go, i finally took it off and only have my kisser, with some practice,
i now wish i had never wasted so much time missing with a peep, with
so much equipment on my bow as it is, just one less thing to worry about
and can concentrate on my target and not what i'm looking through to see
my target.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i shoot a switchback now and before this bow i shot an outback. both bows are equipped with zebratwist strings and they do stretch a bit on a new bow. right away i did have some trouble with my peep keeping aligned, but after 100 shots or so and a few twists of the string i havn't had any problems with my peep. its just the way i am comfortable...but i'm glad you found something that works good for ya.

kase


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

oh yeah...can somebody tell me what SPAM is?


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

I would also like to know what spam is in MT's eyes?


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

SPAM is unwanted advertising.

To be honest, when I first read the post it crossed my mind that it was SPAM. But since it didn't list any brand names or contact info I didn't think it was a big deal. I think it's just a guy who was very happy with a product he bought.

CMRK:
Keep posting. We need more guys with bowhunting experience on here. Opinions like that are always welcome.

Powder
Moderator


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess I have had good luck with the peep sight. I had one one the first bow I bought. My dad was amazed at how consistant I could shoot. Then I got to big for that bow and went to putting my reliece in my mouth for an anchor point. This worked all fine until November and I used a face mask to stay warm and my alignment was all off. So I went back to the peep on the bow I just bought. I have the same set up as kase and it is taking a little time to break in the string but i am confident that I will like having the peep in the long run.

DeVore


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

first off you will never shoot as consistant with a no peep. maybe good enough for what you do but for wanting to really shoot good, you wont get it. you need a good anchor point and a peep that fits the size of your sight housing. if you are having trouble with the peep turning you need to get a high quality string, the arent that expensive. then set your bow up right and tune it. super peep makes a great peep that you can change the hole size and if you later want to shoot a scope you can put clarifiers in it. thats my .02

mark


----------

